# Marcel Dupré



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

I know about three integral collections of Dupré's complete organ music.

Ben van Osten on MDG.
Jeremy Filsell on Guild.
Various artists on Naxos.

Any suggestions regarding distinctive qualities of any of the three sets, including performance, instrument, and/or audio quality?


----------

